# What ever happened to Screaming Eagle?



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

You know, the company founded by Paul Brunner...of video fame? They were out of Montana and then sold to someone in I believe PA, who in turn (the last I heard) sold to some up and coming all-inclusive be all to all people outdoors company. If I recall, they sent me a catalog of all the stuff they sold, probably because I was a SE customer (who had a tree stand on backorder) but I think you had to become a member to buy from them or something. Not sure anymore. That was back in like '99 or 2000.

Anyone know? They had the coolest stuff for bowhunting! I loved their stands, especially the one that hooked onto a bracket, which you could buy by the truckload and chain 'em up all over and only need one stand. They also had those "wooly boogers" elk hide muffs. Also, they sold an awesome looking take down recurve.

Well, maybe I should have just Googled them up first but I figured I'd also like to get your input, if you've bought from them in the past and liked their stuff.

Thanks for any responses.

Dave


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Yea, I had one of those stands and extra brackets. Liked the stand and so did the SOB that cut the chain and stole it. :flame: 
Now I use a ladder stand with so many locks and chains it takes an hour to set it up.


----------



## tuvold (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey,

Its been awhile since I have been able to do the archery thing. I always was a stick bow type but these could change my mind.

Oneida Eagles 


Man they are expensive.

My 2 coppers,

tuvold


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Maybe Copyright infringment? Screaming Eagle has been used by a custom manufature of Harley accessories for over 20 years. Maybe they had to change the name.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

No, I think they were around farther back than that. I think they sold for some other reason. It's too bad if they (in some form) aren't still around. They had all kinds of neat traditional archery stuff. 

Dave


----------

